# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirenaspiraal

## happiness

Ik heb nu sinds een dag of 4 de mirenaspiraal, en heb sindsdien last van lage buik/rugpijn, vermoeide benen, ontzettende zweetaanvallen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  heeft iemand hier ervaring mee, hoe lang dit kan aanhouden ! pfffff, zou hem nu al eruit willen halen, maar wil doorzetten......... ! heb hem genomen vanwege allerlei klachten zo'n 2 weken in de maand !!!!! hoofdpijn, buikpijn, somberheid rondom de menstruatie (ben 43 jr.) dus moet nog ff voordat die ellendige overgang gaat beginnen !

----------


## pilvraagjes

Ik heb er geen ervaring mee, maar heb al wel vaak ervaringen gelezen dat het lang kan aanhouden. Bij anderen weer helemaal niet. Ik denk dat je nu vast voor jezelf een grens moet stellen anders, en dan dat rustig afwachten. Gaat het dan nog niet, dan kan je altijd hem eruit halen. Heb je al de pil oid geprobeerd? Die helpt mij gigantisch goed!

----------


## smuts

Ik heb me drie dagen ellendig gevoeld, idd moe en buikpijn, was 24 toen ik hem liet zetten. Moet zeggen die drie dagen op de vier jaar dat ik hem heb gehad, ik vond het heerlijk, geen puistjes, geen hoofdpijn en geen menstruatie al die tijd! heb hem eruit laten halen ivm een kinderwens maar daarna laat ik wel nieuwe zetten.
Mijn moeder was 43 toen ze hem liet zetten en heeft zich 3 maanden niet lekker gevoeld, wilde hem er ook uit laten halen.
Ze was had steeds bloedverlies en ook overgangsklachten, en buikpijn, dit duurde twee weken, het wennen en de hormoonhuishouding was na drie maanden, nergens geen last meer van. Na drie maanden zelfs geen maandelijkse menstruatie meer.
Maar zit wel degelijk verschil in, hoe je reageert op een spiraaltje. Iedereen is van binnen anders en heeft de hormoonhuishouding ook anders, dus is aankijken, hoe het bij jou ontwikkeld en de keus voor jou of en hoe lang je het zo wilt. groetjes diny

----------


## nancy

Hoi, ik heb sinds 4 maanden het mirena spiraaltje, kan nog niet zeggen dat ik het geweldig vind. Ben vaak misselijk, moe, veel onderbuik en rugkrampen. Val ook maar niet af, ben nu 6 maanden geleden bevallen van mijn 2e kind (dochtertje). Ben eerlijk gezegd aan het twijfelen of ik niet zwanger zou zijn.
Heeft iemand een soortgelijke ervaring?

----------


## mariel_72

Nou, ik hoop voor jou dat je niet zwanger bent hoor.. Maar als ik jou was zou ik maar een testje doen.. je weet maar nooit!
Ik heb sinds 3 weekjes ook weer een spiraaltje (de mirena).. En heb in 2002 ook voor een paar maanden de mirena gehad, en was wel zwanger geraakt. Het is wel afgekomen helaas, maarja, het kan wel gebeuren. Nu heb ik m dus weer, en ik hoop dat ie nu wel goed zijn werk doet. Ik heb wel vaker buikpijn, of het nou komt omdat ik er aan moet wennen, of mijn hormonentoestand is in de kermis... Geen idee!!!
Vind het wel zalig dat ik niet die pil meer slikt, want dat komt ook je strot uit. Slikte hem al van mijn 15e !
Omdat ik al 2 kinderen heb, leek me het spiraaltje wel handiger. Ik heb die dag toen ik m erin liet zetten, wel ontzettende buikpijn gehad, en veel braken.. zag ook sterretjes. OF dat normaal is na het zetten, weet ik niet, maar het was geen pretje.

Oh, en happiness... er nog niet eruit laten halen hoor.. want je lichaam heeft een lange tijd nodig om eraan te laten wennen. Succes, wat je beslissing ook mag zijn.. :Wink:  

groetjes en tot schrijfs Marielle.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nancy

heb inderdaad vandaag een testje gedaan, was negatief. Tja, misschien over een paar weekjes nog eens doen, mijn nichtje vond ook al dat ik dikkere borsten heb gekregen. Ben inderdaad van b naar c gegaan. Och ja, we zien wel, ik zou het ook nog niet zó erg vinden. Heb eigenlijk altijd al gedroomd van drie kinderen, maar om ze nou zo snel achter mekaar te krijgen is nou ook weer niet de bedoeling. Ik heb de pil trouwens ook al vanaf mijn 14e geslikt en was hem inderdaad meer dan beu. Het spiraaltje aan zich is niet verkeerd. Maar alleen die bijwerkingen, daar word ik nog een beetje gek van. Maar ja wie weet, misschien gaat het over, anders laat ik hem er uit halen.
En dan maar weer aan de pil. (als ik tenminste niet toch zwanger zou zijn, vind het stiekem ook wel leuk) ;-)
Trouwens mariel wat gek dat je zoveel last had van het zetten, ik heb helemaal niets gevoeld. Echt niet! Heb hem 8 weken na de bevalling laten plaatsen, was van te voren inderdaad gewaarschuwd dat het toch wel even pijn doet. Dus ik aan het wachten op de pijn, maar die kwam gelukkig niet. Maar ja t.o.v. zo'n bevalling is dit natuurlijk peanuts haha!

Nou heel veel succes met de spiraaltjes en ik laat nog wel weten wat het geworden is!

Groetjes Nancy

----------


## mariel_72

Tja, het is altijd een gok als je een anticonceptie gebruikt. Niks is 100% zeker, behalve dan sterrelisatie. Dat vind ik zo defenitief! Mijn man wil echt geen kinderen meer. Hij heeft aan deze twee al meer dan zat. Het is idd wel zo, dat mocht ik ooit perongeluk zwanger raken, dat ik het niet zou weg laten halen, en het is vanharte welkom. Denk dat mijn man wel even zou moeten slikken, maar ook hij zal die verantwoordelijkheid niet uit de weg gaan. Maar we hebben helaas gewoon geen plek voor een derde. 
Ik wacht op 21 nov. dan weet ik of het spiraaltje goed zit , zoniet, dan laat ik hem er toch uithalen, en dan hoef ik geen nieuwe. Dan zie ik wel wat ik dan ga gebruiken. 
Dat je voller word van je borsten, dan zou kunnen hoor. Je krijgt toch hormonen binnen he. Ikzelf heb er nog geen last van. Nu ik de pil niet meer slik, lijkt het alsof ze slinken en kleiner zijn geworden. Een paar mensen hadden dat ook al gezien. Ik hoop eigelijk dat dat zo blijft. heehehhe..ik heb liever a/b cup als b/c.. maarja, ieder zijn smaak he. 
Ik heb wel gelezen dat je ontzettend veel bijwerkingen heb met het spiraaltje. Zodra die er komen, dan weet jij wel wat ik ga doen he??? 
Enfijn.. Nancy... ik ga weer stoppen.. en ik schrijf weer zo snel mogelijk.
groetjes en ben benieuwd bij jou. xxx Marielle.

ps: van harte proficiat met je dochtertje!!! hoe heet ze??

----------


## smuts

Mijn lichaam heeft de eerste weken wel aan spiraal moeten wennen, maar na die weken vond ik de spiraal echt een uitkomst, niet iedereen ervaart het hetzelfde.
1 ding kan ik wel zeggen geef niet te snel op. 

Nu moet mijn lichaam weer wennen na vier jaar dat er geen spiraal meer inzit.
En dat is nu zo'n vier weken en ik wacht nog steeds op ongesteld worden.
soms heb ik gevoel zwanger te wezen, maar dat kan ook omdat je hormoonhuishouding weer anders is.
ik zie het vanzelf wel.

Heb wel vaker gehoord dat iemand gelijk na zetten in de eerste maanden erna zwanger is geworden dus, had gekund of zou best kunnen.

----------


## mariel_72

hallo !

Ik moet denk ik naar de huisarts om m'n spiraaltje te laten verwijderen. Ik heb m van afgelopen 9 oktober Ik heb vaak buikpijn alsof ik ongi moet worden en mijn man heeft er ook last van. Hij voelt het zitten en heeft zich beschadigd. Ik wil niet hebben dat ie pijn heeft als we "het:"doen.
Dus ja , we zien wel.. Dan weer maar aan de pil denk. Ik weet het anders niet.

groetjes tot schrijfs!! Marielle. :Frown:

----------


## nancy

hoi hoi,

Heb getest vorige week, was niks aan de hand. Dat is wel wat, dat je man zich beschadigd heeft. Jeetje! 
Ben nog steeds in dubio, maar ga steeds harder erover denken om hem te laten verwijderen.
Oh ja, mijn dochtertje heet Jisse. Hoe heten jouw kinderen Mariel?

Vind het wel gezellig zo! 

Oh ja, heb je trouwens ook al eens over die Nuva-ring gedacht?
Misschien wel iets voor jou!

Nou we schrijven weer!

Groetjes Nancy

----------


## mariel_72

Nou, ik heb mijn stoute schoenen aangetrokken, en heb m laten verwijderen. Ik voel me enigzins wel opgelucht eigleijjk.. geen ding meer in m'n lijf!!
Deed totaal niet pijn. wel een steekje, maar da's ook alles.
Ik ga nu maar gewoon weer de pil slikken.. als ik jou was zou ik het ook laten weghalen. Kwestie van een halve minuut.. en weg istie!
Gelukkig ben je niet zwanger.. wat een opluchting zeg!!

ik moet nu rennen om naar het werk tegaan, anders kom ik telaat.. 

ik schrijf vanavond nog wel even.. op het gemakje.. doeiii 

xx Marielle.

----------


## mariel_72

hoi Nancy.. vergeet ik erbij te zeggen.. mijn dochters heten.. Somara en Kelsey..  :Smile:  

ps: ik heb totaal geen buikpijn vandaag gehad.. ben blij toe!! 

groetjes en knuffie van Marielle... :Big Grin:

----------


## nancy

Hoi Mariel,

ja, denk dat ik binnenkort maar eens een afspraak ga maken!
Gelukkig dat het zo goed gegaan is bij jou! Daar zag ik ook wel een beetje tegenop van al die andere verhalen! Maar dit geeft de burger weer moed!

Ga snel slapen, heb hard gewerkt vandaag en ben dood moe!

Tot snel

Groetjes Nancy

----------


## rachel

Na ruim 10 jaren de pil te hebben gebruikt, ben ik na migraine-achtige klachten ruim 7 weken geleden overgestapt op de mirena-spiraal. Het inzetten bracht een heel naar gevoel teweeg waardoor ik bijna ben flauwgevallen. De eerste week na het inbrengen van de mirena had ik allereerst flinke hoofdpijn, een week later werd ik 's nachts wakker met pijn achter het borstbeen. Paniek. Ben toen 's ochtends meteen naar mijn huisarts gegaan voor het maken van een hartfilmpje, maar alles bleek gelukkig in orde te zijn. De pijn verdween diezelfde dag nog, maar kreeg daarna weer last van lage rugpijn. Tot overmaat van ramp werd ik vervolgens ook nog eens om de twee dagen misselijk. Dat was de drempel. Na ca. 6 weken heb ik de mirena door de gynaecoloog laten verwijderen. Ik hoef geen hormonale anticonceptie meer, belangrijker is dat mijn lichaam zijn balans weer terugvindt.

Nu ben ik aan het 'ontpillen' geloof ik. Daar ik zoveel jaren aan hormonale anticonceptie heb gedaan, is mijn hormonenbalans denk ik een beetje verstoord. Heb wisselend pijn in mijn gewrichten (voorheen nooit last van gehad) en zo nu en dan nog lage rugpijn. Heb wel al iets van bloeding gehad, dus dat is gelukkig weer op gang gekomen. Graag zou ik willen weten of iemand anders na jarenlange hormonale anticonceptie ook last heeft van deze 'afkickverschijnselen'?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Nou ik kan je beloven dat je hormoonbalans inderdaad verstoord is. Je lichaam is namelijk al die jaren geremd in het zelf produceren van de hormonen. Nu moet dat hele proces weer op gang komen, en het kan even duren voor je lichaam dat weer helemaal op pakt... Zolang dat nog niet het geval is kan je inderdaad verschillende klachten en onregelmatigheden in die klachten hebben.

----------


## nelly2

Hallo,
heb vanmorgen de Mirenaspiraal laten zetten. Heb tijdens mijn menstruatie erg veel bloedverlies waardoor ik ook aan bloedarmoede lijd. Heb toen gekozen voor het mirenaspiraaltje omdat de kans groot zou zijn dat het bloedverlies een stuk minder zou worden. En nu maar hopen dat dat zo is.
Het is mij ontzettend meegevallen. De verhalen die ik had gehoord en gelezen was nou niet om je prettig bij te voelen. Was dus ook erg zenuwachtig voor wat er ging gebeuren. Heb wel een uurtje van te voren een naproxen genomen. Tot nog toe voel ik me prima. Maar goed wat nog niet is kan nog komen. Al ga ik daar niet van uit.

Groetjes en tot gauw
Nelly2

----------


## Petra717

Heey allemaal, 

Ik lees dat veel last hebben de Mirenaspiraal en dat een aantal de pil zat zijn. Een minder ingrijpende anticonceptiemiddel is het antieconceptie staafje, de Implanon. Hier zitten veel minder nadelen aan dan aan de MirenaSpiraal... Ik snap dan ook niet waarom dit zo ontzettend weinig wordt het gedaan!... 

*Aan degene met de slechte/ omprettige ervaringen met de Mirena spiraal: hebben jullie wel eens het anticonceptie staafje overwogen? Zo ja, wrom niet voor gekozen?*

Niemand die het merkt, geen pijn, het is net bloedprikken (met een grotere naald) als het wordt geplaatst, geen misselijkheid. Wel kan je menstruatie hier onregelmatig van worden of bijna verdwijnen. 
Ik vind het ideaal. Echt een aanrader! 

Petra

----------


## Petra717

*No reaction?????*


Petra

----------


## auryn

Ik vroeg me af of er ook iemand is die ondanks het mirena spiraaltje zwanger is geworden en ook een gezond kindje heeft gekregen na verwijdering van het spiraaltje? Ik lees namelijk alleen over mensen die of het spiraaltje zijn verloren of na verwijdering een miskraam hebben gehad.

----------


## Petra717

> Ik vroeg me af of er ook iemand is die ondanks het mirena spiraaltje zwanger is geworden en ook een gezond kindje heeft gekregen na verwijdering van het spiraaltje? Ik lees namelijk alleen over mensen die of het spiraaltje zijn verloren of na verwijdering een miskraam hebben gehad.


Ik heb er wel eens in mijn omgeving mee gemaakt... maar dat is jaren geleden, deze gezonde meid is alweer 7 jaar en haar ouders zijn (ondanks het het niet gepland was) super blij met haar!

Toodles, 
Petra

----------


## auryn

Ok, dat is er dan in ieder geval al 1!!! Bedankt voor je reacties Petra!

----------


## Petra717

You're Welcome!

----------


## Petra717

Trouwens de Implanon is ook een optie! Voordat ik deze bij mij heb laten plaatsen heb ik hier zelf veel info over opgezocht en naar ervaringen gevraagd... Dit omdat mijn huisarts hier weinig van af wist; ik was de eerst in 10 jaar tijd die dit aanvroeg bij haar:-O! Hier ben ik geen verhaal tegen gekomen dat iemand ondanks het dragen van de Implanon zwanger is geraakt (heb hier wel na gevraagd). 

Petra

----------


## auryn

Nou dan heb ik slecht nieuws voor je: er is inmiddels zelfs een rechtzaak geweest omdat er zoveel vrouwen ondanks implanon zwanger zijn geworden!!!
Google "implanon rechtzaak" maar eens:

Schadevergoeding in zaak-Implanon 

Gepubliceerd op woensdag 15 juni 2005 

De rechtbank in Den Bosch heeft woensdag bepaald dat de vijftien vrouwen die ondanks het gebruik van het
anticonceptiemiddel Implanon zwanger zijn geworden, 'in beginsel' in aanmerking komen voor een schadevergoeding. De rechtbank heeft dat bepaald in een reeks tussenvonnissen. 
De gedupeerde vrouwen hadden een rechtszaak aangespannen tegen producent Organon en dertien huisartsen die het hormonenstaafje bij een aantal vrouwen hebben ingebracht.

De advocaten van de vrouwen hebben getracht aan te tonen dat Organon een gebrekkig product op de markt hebben gebracht, dan wel dat de betrokken huisartsen hun werk niet goed hebben gedaan. 

In gebreke
Zowel Organon als de huisartsen betwisten dat zij in gebreke zijn gebleven. Zij krijgen van de rechtbank alsnog de kans hun eigen gelijk te bewijzen. Degene die daarin niet slaagt, zal voor de schadevergoeding moeten opdraaien. Slagen beide partijen, dan hebben de vrouwen het nakijken.

De juridische procedure naar de aansprakelijkheid sleept al jaren. Organon meent dat het uitgesloten is dat het staafje na een juiste implantatie ongemerkt uit de arm verdwijnt. Het kan niet anders dan dat de artsen fouten hebben gemaakt, aldus het bedrijf.

Op hun beurt vragen de artsen zich af of Organon het middel, dat in 1999 op de markt is gebracht, wel afdoende heeft getest. Er zijn immers relatief veel ongewenste zwangerschappen ontstaan na gebruik van het middel. De artsen vinden dat Organon onvoldoende inzicht in het onderzoeksmateriaal geeft. Organon zegt alleen bedrijfsgevoelige informatie achter te houden.

----------


## Petra717

> Nou dan heb ik slecht nieuws voor je: er is inmiddels zelfs een rechtzaak geweest omdat er zoveel vrouwen ondanks implanon zwanger zijn geworden!!!
> Google "implanon rechtzaak" maar eens:
> 
> Schadevergoeding in zaak-Implanon 
> 
> Gepubliceerd op woensdag 15 juni 2005 
> 
> De rechtbank in Den Bosch heeft woensdag bepaald dat de vijftien vrouwen die ondanks het gebruik van het
> anticonceptiemiddel Implanon zwanger zijn geworden, 'in beginsel' in aanmerking komen voor een schadevergoeding. De rechtbank heeft dat bepaald in een reeks tussenvonnissen. 
> ...


WOW!!!!!

----------


## Rensje

> Hallo,
> heb vanmorgen de Mirenaspiraal laten zetten. Heb tijdens mijn menstruatie erg veel bloedverlies waardoor ik ook aan bloedarmoede lijd. Heb toen gekozen voor het mirenaspiraaltje omdat de kans groot zou zijn dat het bloedverlies een stuk minder zou worden. En nu maar hopen dat dat zo is.
> Het is mij ontzettend meegevallen. De verhalen die ik had gehoord en gelezen was nou niet om je prettig bij te voelen. Was dus ook erg zenuwachtig voor wat er ging gebeuren. Heb wel een uurtje van te voren een naproxen genomen. Tot nog toe voel ik me prima. Maar goed wat nog niet is kan nog komen. Al ga ik daar niet van uit.
> 
> Groetjes en tot gauw
> Nelly2


Ik heb een maand geleden het Mirenaspiraal laten zetten vanwege een baarmoederfibroom waardoor ik reuze last heb van de menstruatie (hevige bloedingen en ontzettende pijn). Ben sindsdien 1 keer ongesteld geweest, tot mijn opluchting deed het helemaal geen pijn meer en was er nauwelijks bloed, maar het duurde wel bijna 2 weken (heb dus wel elka dag inlegkruisjes moeten dragen). 

Voor de rest heb ik last van opgezwollen borsten en ben ik 4 kilo aangekomen (hoewel ik goed oplet wat ik eet en ik veel sport). :Mad:  

Ik hoop dat dit een tijdelijk verschijnsel is en dat dit na een paar maanden weer verdwijnt, als m'n lichaam aan de hormonen gewend is (ben 47 jaar en heb nooit aan pil or andere hormonale anti-conceptie gedaan). Als ik zie dat de gewichtstoename blijft gaat ie er over een paar maanden weer uit. Wie heeft er nog meer ervaring met gewichtstoename en vochtretentie na het zetten van een Mirenaspiraal?

Groeten!
Rensje

----------


## pilvraagjes

Bij mij was gewichtstoename door de pil er echt niet af te krijgen door op eten letten of sporten, tot ik met die pil stopte. (Heb nu een ander, waar ik niet zwaarder van geworden ben) Het is niet zo dat je blijft aankomen, maar het kan wel dat je lichaam een ander evenwicht krijgt door de hormonen, waardoor je dus, zolang die hormonen er blijven wat kilo's meer weegt...

----------

